# Difference between Sapim Laser and Pillar Bladed spokes?



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

Whats the difference between these two spokes as far as weight and strength?
Is one that much better than the other or are they comparible (other than one is bladed and the other is not)?



Update - I finally found the Pillar website (not easily found in a Google or Yahoo search)
looks like the Pillar spokes are heavier, but looking over the spoke data - it's impossible to make a comparison or determine any sort of strength vs one another.

Reason I am asking is I am thinking about getting a 2nd wheelset for my Cyclocross bike from Token - the T38's 
http://www.tokenproducts.com/05htm/products.php?pc1id=33

The t38's are built with either Sapim Laser spokes or Pillar Aero spokes. I have been using the T50 (which are built with Sapim CX-Rays) with no issues - not sure the Lasers will be a strong enough spoke. I'm "THINKING" (which is usually not a good thing) that for a chross wheelset I should probably go with the Pillar spokes as the "APPEAR" to be a stronger spoke.....but I'm not sure....hence the reaasin I am asking here.


Thanks,
www.MLKimages.com


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

If the Pillar spokes are heavier, then they will be *stiffer*... but this isn't the same as strength. Ultra-butted (and light) spokes like Lasers and CX-Rays tend to have a better fatigue strength. There is also the quality of manufacture to consider, and Pillar isn't known so well in this respect.


----------

